# Gymkhana :)



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I competed at a unofficial gymkhana on saturday it was soo much fun
Buzz was a really good boy behaved himself 
i competed in the hack and jumping.
i got first in small hack 15hh up to 15.3 and lightweight hack 15hh up to 15.3hh (i was the only one in lightweight hack but oh well )
I was so amazed I have never actually won any thing in the hack ring before 
I didnt get anything for jumping but there was like a bejillion people jumping
but Buzz jumped a clear round at 45cm (I'm pretty sure the jumps were massive though none of them actually being 45cm) and we did the jumpoff but Buzz isnt excatly the fastest horse haha 
in the 60cm we got disqualified because Buzz refused it was at the end of the day and he was exchausted though he did his best and again I'm pretty sure the jumps were way bigger then 60cm
didnt get any pics my dad got ropped into pencilling for the begginners and only had a film camera :roll:


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

well done!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

omg i have pics 
mum got the film put on a cd














































this is the first time like in ever I have seen my self ride :O
and I am shocked lol heels out, too far out the saddle 
but i thought I would share anyway


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrates!!!! awesome pictures! I've gotten into the habit of having someone film me/take pics. I was leaning WAY TOO far forward when I rode for the longest time lol.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm just amazed this is like the first time ever my dad has been able to get half decent photos of me actually going over the jump, i have heaps of me just after or before or before th jump :roll: haha


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol I know what you mean.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Aww makes me miss my PC days  Love all the matching gear.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## darkwillow (Apr 12, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------



## TheGirlWhoLikesHorses (Mar 2, 2010)

Well Done Did you win it i hoe you did.


----------

